# Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.



## alp06 (12. Mai 2014)

Hallo Anglerfreunde,

 wem passiert es nicht, dass man während des fischens irgendwas dran hat was aber kein Fisch ist...

 Heute habe ich einen Fahrradreifen aus dem Rhein gezogen. 
 Da sagte ich mir das muss wohl gemeint sein wenn ein Angler sagt "Angeln ist nicht nur Fische fangen" :q...

 Wollt gerne wissen was ihr so aus dem Wasser statt Fische geangelt habt... 

 mfg Alp


----------



## dexter_88 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*

Einige äste von bäumen , folietüten und Unmengen kraut

Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*

Mein bis jetzt härtester Drill war der Kampf gegen eine große Gardine in harter Rheinströmung.#q


----------



## Trollwut (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*

Jetzt am We hat ein Kumpel nen Stock auf der Karpfenrute gefangen. Der hat sogar gebissen und nen Run hingelegt.
Bei mir hat mal n Fahrrad gebissen. Hat sich echt heftig gewehrt in der Mainströmung.
Ansonsten Büsche, Bäume, mich selbst. Das Übliche halt


----------



## schwarzbarsch (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*

Gefangen in Frankreich, allerdings nicht in der Nähe von Paris


----------



## JimiG (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*

Nuja ich hatte bisher einen echt kampfstarken Schlüpfer und eine extrem ausdauernde Konservendose beim Spinnangeln. Beim Ansitzangeln gabs es neben dem üblichen Kraut und Stöckern auch einmal einen fetten Frosch der doch tatsächlich sogar den Tauwurm, welchen ich als Köder nutzte, runtergewürgt hatte dazu dann noch ne Bisamratte welche sich in meiner Schnur verfangen hatte, das war echt absolut kein Spaß mit dem Viech, die wollte nur beissen und ließ sich dann nur durch einen Knüppel ruhig stellen.


----------



## Moerser83 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*

Verrostete Stahleimer, eine Absperrbrake aus Plastik, 1 schönen Teppich|supergri und eben das übliche:m


----------



## Ossipeter (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*

Den härtesten Run legte ein Biber hin! Zweitbester war ein Zehnliter Blecheimer in der Strömung.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*

Beim Vertikalangeln "gebissen"

Und auch noch die falsche Größe

Härtester Drill..eine Gewebeplane


----------



## Schwarzachangler (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*

Ich habe an Pfingsten 2009 eine Unterhose im Wagnersee in Schwarzenfeld/Opf. gefangen. :q


----------



## ewigerSchneider (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*

Einen neuwertigen roten Klappstuhl.
Habe ihn am Angelplatz stehen lassen.
Konnte noch zwei Tage darauf sitzen, dann hat er Beine bekommen


----------



## D.Scheipy (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*

Ein dickes Handtuch in der Ems.... hat gut gekämpft


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Den härtesten Run legte ein Biber hin! Zweitbester war ein Zehnliter Blecheimer in der Strömung.


 

 Den Bieber hätte ich auch gerne gehabt.:c


----------



## Allrounder27 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*

Ich selber kann garnicht soviel beisteuern. Aber mein Angelkollege sorgt regelmässig für Gelächter.

Er hat aus der Elbe mal einen Fensterrahmen gefangen. Hat es auch geschafft einmal 2 Ratten an einem Angeltag zu fangen. Ebenfalls schaffte er es einmal eine Forelle abzureissen und mit der neuen Montage den neuen Haken in den abgerissenen Wirbel zu haken und den Fisch doch nocht zu landen.

Ich hab mal ein Stahlvorfach mit Drilling abgerissen. Jahre später hab ich das Teil gefangen, denn der Baum war inzwischen weiter verfault und ich war mit starkem Gerät unterwegs. Die Haken haben zwar nicht mehr die Fingernagelprobe bestanden, aber da hätte man nicht reintreten wollen!


----------



## ewigerSchneider (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*

Eine Stockente.
Ich habe mich an den Ratschlag aus dem Vorbereitungskurs erinnert: einfach schneller einholen, wenn der Kopf unter Wasser ist hört auch das Gezeter auf...


----------



## Bieroholiker (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*

musste ich kürzlich mal aus nem 8m tiefen brunnen fischen... an sonsten das übliche zeugs. müll, äste usw.


----------



## wilhelm (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*

Ein Blesshuhn, war wie Drachensteigen.

 Hat  Gott sei Dank überlebt und hat sich nachdem ich sie endlich angelandet hatte dann doch den Haken gut entfernen lassen.


 Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Jörck (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*


----------



## steffen287 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*

Hab dieses Jahr einen Draht Setzkescher beim heringsangeln gefangen war sogar noch ein lebender hering drin :-D


----------



## zokker (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*

Es ist rund 10 jahre her. Mein angelkollege war schon am see (kargower hofsee) und ich kam etwas später. Ich ging zu unserer top-stelle aber da war er nicht, ich konnte ihn aber sehen 2-3 stellen weiter, rund 200 meter. Ich wollte dann gerade zu ihm hin da sah ich an der wasseroberfläche etwas dunkles und einen riesen wirbel. Wenn das mal kein riesenhecht ist dachte ich. Blinker ran und hingefeuert. Nichts, nächster wurf. Und bums - da war was - anschlag - fest - angel kreisrund. Ich kenne die stelle und da ist kein hacker, außerdem war der blinker im mittelwasser. Also druck erhöhen und langsam kam was. Auf ein mal mächtige gegenwehr und mächtige schläge in der rute und dann wieder alles fest und ich pumpe an der belastungsgrenze meiner angel. Und langsam kommt es. Mir schlackern schon die knie und mir gehen gedanken von wels und süßwasserrochen durch den kopf. Aber keine flucht und ab und zu schäge in der rute. Nach rund 5 min habe ich das ungheuer bis auf 10 meter rangepumt und dann ging alles ganz schnell. Auf einmal tauchte ein kopf auf - mit taucherbrille und mundstück. Ich senkte die angel, lies den druck nach, der taucher schwam noch 1-2 züge und waschelte dann auf mich zu. Was jetzt wohl kommt dachte ich. Er nahm das mundstück raus und die brille ab sah mich an lachte und sagte ich hatte so das gefühl das mich irgentwas zieht. Der blinker hing am ventil von der flasche. Wenn ich den am ar... erwischt hätte wäre der drill wohl noch aufregender gewesen. Wir haben dann noch 5 min gequatscht, von fischen die er gesehen hat und so und dann ist er wieder ins wasser gewatschelt. Äh, quatsch ich hab ihn dann schonend zurückgesetzt. Schätze ihn auf rund 80-90 kg und so um die 1.80 m.
Bin dann erstmal zu meinem angelkumpel, der sich das alles aus der ferne angesehen hatte. Er hatte gesehen wie 2 taucher auf der anderen seite des see's rein sind.

Gruß von der mse


----------



## ewigerSchneider (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*

BWAHAHAAH!!!!!!!

Wie geil ist das denn?

MUHAHAHA. Habs gerade meiner Freundin vorgelesen. Der kommt immer noch Cola aus der Nase
Köstlich


----------



## kati48268 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*

Ich denke, der Taucher ist kaum zu toppen.

Das Kurioseste, was ich je hatte, war ein runtergekommener Wetterballon.


----------



## alp06 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*

Interessante aber auch sehr lustige Sachen dabei :q:q:q

Ich lach mich bei manchen Sachen weg heheheheeh

 Ich finde es toll, dass manche sogar Fotos mit teilen. Daumen Hoch


----------



## Daniel SN (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*

Wir haben so einen Tread doch schon.


----------



## alp06 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> Wir haben so einen Tread doch schon.



Hallo Daniel danke für deine Aufmerksamkeit. Habe so ein Thread leider nicht gefunden. Kannst du bitte kurz Kopie teilen...


----------



## Petterson (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*

Ich habe mal nen Weihnachtsbaum rausgedrillt. Nicht einfach ein Nadelbäumchen, sondern wirklich Weihnachtsbaum: das Lametta hing noch `dran. 
Ansonsten das Übliche: Strumpfhosen, eine Ente auf Mais (hat die sich beim Hakenlösen aufgeführt!), einen kleinen Holzsteg, und der Biber letzte Woche hat Gott sei Dank nur ordentlich an der Schnur geruckelt aber nicht gehakt.


----------



## zokker (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*

So ein 3D drill ist auch nicht schlecht. Ihr ist nix passiert, hatte sich nur in der schnur verfangen.


----------



## bobbykron (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*

Wie im schlechten Film


----------



## Angel Anfänger (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*

Guten Abend ich hatte bis jetzt ein dutzend Äste , Blätter , Plastikfolien , Kerbse , und viel zu viel Kraut .....


----------



## Kotzi (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*

Ich habe mich  mal an einer rel leichten Rute mit einem alten verrosteten Drahtsetzkescher der im Schlamm feststeckte angelegt.
Knüppel flitzekrumm aber der Hänger hat sich nach oben bewegt.
Hab das Boot in die Richtung damit gezogen.


----------



## steffen287 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*

Ich hatte auch mal vor jahren beim vereinsangeln eine alu Pfanne dran die drillte sich wie ein echter fisch ging von rechts nach links immer hin und her war dann voll enttäuscht gewesen dachte ich hab nen Karpfen |uhoh:


----------



## Xylence (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*

Eine Socke, Muscheln. Äste. Kraut und alte Schnüre


----------



## Allrounder27 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*

Ich hab mit nem Kumpel beim Senken mal ne Senke gefangen. 

Vögel gabs es leider auch schon ein paar...

Der Taucher ist aber wirklich das beste. An der Küste hatte ich auch schon mal die Gelegenheit dazu. Aber zum Äussersten ist es nicht gekommen.


----------



## Hecht32 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*

Gestern Abend, sauber gehakt!


----------



## thanatos (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*

Eigentlich mag ich kein Publikum beim Angeln aber der Drill war so 
 spannend nur weil etwa 10 Leute zugesehen haben und spekuliert haben
 was da wohl am Haken hängt ,von Aal bis Zander war alles dabei auch 
 Fische die es hier gar nicht gibt.Bin so schön beim Spinnen auf Barsch
 und natürlich erwische ich einen Hänger partout als so ne Geburtstags -
 gesellschaft ankommt ein bischen geruckelt und das Ding hat sich gelöst
 aber mit Ding ,hab es dann ran gepumpt wobei es mal nach links und mal
 nach rechts wieder dem Grund zu gestrebt ist .Als das Geschreie hinter mir los ging hab ich natürlich noch bischen gespielt und versprochen 
 "wer es errät kann es behalten" ein gerades Stück Holz ca 4cm dick und 
 50 cm lang,-wollte dann aber doch keiner haben-hat auch keiner richtig geraten.


----------



## zokker (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*



Hecht32 schrieb:


> Gestern Abend, sauber gehakt!



Ach du scheixxe. Selber operiert oder bist zum dok?


----------



## wasser-ralf (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=131400

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=58730

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=165369&page=2


----------



## Schleien Jäger74 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*



Hecht32 schrieb:


> Gestern Abend, sauber gehakt!



Oh Scheixx, 

dazu hätte ich gerne eine Erklärung.

Sieht echt fies aus |bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## GeorgeB (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*

Taucher tauchen in keiner Artenschutz- oder Schonzeitliste auf. Du hättest ihn deshalb fachgerecht abschlagen und verwerten können. Ihn stattdessen mit dem blöden Argument, er wäre ganz nett, einfach so zu releasen, stellt einen eindeutigen C&R Verstoß dar. Wir sollten das zur Anzeige bringen!


----------



## Gardenfly (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*

Ich hatte eine Sporttasche voll leerer Bierflaschen,eine Schildkröte,ein Spielzeuggewehr und ein Haufen Altmetall


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*

Ich hatte mal nen vollgesogenen Schlafsack im Drill bei Hochwasser für meinen ersten 2-Meter-Waller gehalten...............

War dann aber doch nur ein Schlafsack ...........


----------



## Katteker (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*

Ein größeres völlig verrostetes und durchlöchertes Stück Blech, könnte mal ein Topfdeckel gewsen sein, in starker Strömung. Das Teil hat richtig gekämpft, Kopfstöße vom allerfeinsten. Ist mal Richtung Ufer und mal Richtung Flussmitte gezogen, immer ein ordentliches Flattern in der Rute. Das hat echt gedauert, bis ich kapiert hab, dass das kein Fisch ist...|bigeyes


----------



## asta091 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*

Eine Schmuckschildkröte ging zu nem Kumpel da er eine Hatte und genug Platz hat.  Einen Einkaufskorb, eine Ente und ein Nutria Perfekt am Schwanz geharkt aber sehr Wehrhaft die Biester... |bigeyes Achso und ne Lümmeltüte beim Spinnfischen die können ganz schön kämpfen im Wasser... :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*



Katteker schrieb:


> Ein größeres völlig verrostetes und durchlöchertes Stück Belch, könnte mal ein Topfdeckel gewsen sein, in starker Strömung. Das Teil hat richtig gekämpft, Kopfstöße vom allerfeinsten. Ist mal Richtung Ufer und mal Richtung Flussmitte gezogen, immer ein ordentliches Flattern in der Rute. Das hat echt gedauert, bis ich kapiert hab, dass das kein Fisch ist...|bigeyes


Genauso wars auch bei meinem "Schlafsackwaller" bei Hochwasser ;-)))

Aber Bleche hat ich auch schon..


----------



## Franky (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*

Ich habe in der Ostseebrandung einen Superdrill mit der Spinnrute erlebt. Kopfstoss, Flucht, surrende Bremse und so weiter... 3 Leute haben sich um mich versammelt und 4 haben extrem blöd geschaut, als ein Stein gestrandet wurde... Aber der war verdammt geil gehakt und einen Dorsch perfekt imitiert!!! :q

Mein Bruder hatte in Norwegen einen geilen Drill mit dem Lauf eines alten MGs. Sah auch richtig gut aus, bis das Dingens an die Oberfläche kam...


----------



## reddomino (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*

Vorgestern hat mein Schwiegerfvater einen Muschel gefanfen, auf Gummiwurm. Habe auch in Irak einmal einen Schildkroter gefangen.


----------



## jkc (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*

Hi,

Sitzbrett einer Kinderschaukel 
Baustellenbake
Stachelhalsband für Hunde
2,20m Leiter
Gesteinsbrocken
Teppich
Stiefel
Kleidungsstücke 
abgesoffene Badematratze 
Grill im 3mm Schraubenloch auf ca. 90m Wurfdistanz beim Karpfenangeln gehakt
Abgerissene Montagen mit Fischen dran
Damenhygieneartikel
Einkaufswagen
Kormoran + Andere Vögel



Kollege hat mal eine Sporttasche mit viel Geld drin gefangen, war aber durch eine Farbbombe unbrauchbar - hat aber einen recht hohen Finderlohn bekommen.

Grüße JK


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*



jkc schrieb:


> Kollege hat mal eine Sporttasche mit viel Geld drin gefangen, war aber durch eine Farbbombe unbrauchbar - hat aber einen recht hohen Finderlohn bekommen.
> 
> Grüße JK


Das ist ja der Hammer...........
Was es nicht alles gibbet.........


----------



## Wallersen (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*

Hatte vor ein paar Wochen auch einen kuriosen Beifang beim Friedfischangeln.
Hatte ein Maiskorn an einer 1g Pose auf Grund gelegt und hoffte auch einen Satzkarpfen oder ähnliches.
Nach geraumer Zeit bewegte sich ein gigantischer Blasenteppich auf meinen Köder zu und die Pose tauchte auch unmittelbar in einem rasanten Tempo ab.
Ich freute mich schon auf den Drill eines dicken Karpfens am leichten Gerät. Also angeschlagen, irgendwas hängt auch un zappelt aber groß ist es nicht ..

Nach 2 Sec. Drill kam dann der haarige Fisch an die Oberfläche.

Eine kaptiale Biesamratte hatte sich das Maiskorn vom Grund geholt.

http://s1.directupload.net/images/140513/zaah4sid.jpg

Zum Glück war das Bisam sauber in der Unterlippe gehakt sodass ich es im Wasser abhaken konnte und es keinen Schaden davon trug.

Habe das Putzige Getier seither auch noch ein paar mal gesehen und es scheint wohl auf.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist ja der Hammer...........
> Was es nicht alles gibbet.........



Jede Wette..ein Schwabe hätte das Geld gewaschen


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*

grins - dagegen wetten würd ich nicht....................


----------



## Franky (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*

Wenn mal nicht ein Schwabe genau das versucht hat...


----------



## Isarfischerin (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*

Servus,

bei mir war das seltsamste, was ich mal rausgezogen habe, doch ein Fisch...



DER WAR ABER SCHON AUSGENOMMEN!!!



Hat - wie man erkennen kann - auf ein Maiskorn gebissen. Der Drill war enttäuschend.


Grüße von der Isarfischerin


----------



## zokker (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*

Und was ziehst du sonst so an land?


----------



## Isarfischerin (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*

Ach, frag mich nicht... Ich bin ja schon froh, wenn es wenigstens lebt!

Grüße


----------



## ToxicToolz (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*

Nen Autoreifen, ne Möwe (lebend), ein Rucksack inkl. Obst, nen Vogelkäfig und dann die üblichen Verdächtigen wie Äste, Tüten ect.... 


Gruß Toxe


----------



## Esox60 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*

Ich hab vor Jahren mal ne Muschel gefangen.
Aber nicht am Haken, sondern das 15 g Birnenblei war beim absinken warscheinlich in die Muschel gefallen, und die hatte sich geschlossen. Jedenfalls war mein Blei komplett in der Muschel , und ich mußte sie mit dem Messer öffnen.

Ach ja, ne Möwe gabs auch, in Norwegen. Wer zu faul ist die Naturköder vom Haken zu machen, wenn man zur Mittagspause an Land geht, hat hinterher ein verwüstetes Boot.
Wenigstens war die Rute noch heil.


----------



## Torkel (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*

Einen gummierten Kescher und ne Fussmatte beim jiggen. Beim Grundangeln das übliche Treibgut und mal den Enten Nachwuchs der sich in der Schnur vertüddelt hat


----------



## Hecht32 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*



zokker schrieb:


> Ach du scheixxe. Selber operiert oder bist zum dok?



Hallo konnte aus beruflichen Gründen nicht eher antworten.
Beides, einen konnte ich durchstechen, der andere wollte nicht ums Sterben durch! Also Dok und schneiden!


----------



## alp06 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*



Hecht32 schrieb:


> Hallo konnte aus beruflichen Gründen nicht eher antworten.
> Beides, einen konnte ich durchstechen, der andere wollte nicht ums Sterben durch! Also Dok und schneiden!



Gute Besserung Hecht


----------



## Hecht32 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*



Schleien Jäger74 schrieb:


> Oh Scheixx,
> 
> dazu hätte ich gerne eine Erklärung.
> 
> Sieht echt fies aus |bigeyes|bigeyes



Hatte einen Zander an gekrümmter Rute schon am Ufer, da kommt der Fisch aus und der Twister schnalzt nach oben. Hab nur gemerkt das der Bleikopf auf meinem Schädel aufschlug. 
War so ne Art "Plattfisch - angeln"


----------



## Schleien Jäger74 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*



Hecht32 schrieb:


> Hatte einen Zander an gekrümmter Rute schon am Ufer, da kommt der Fisch aus und der Twister schnalzt nach oben. Hab nur gemerkt das der Bleikopf auf meinem Schädel aufschlug.
> War so ne Art "Plattfisch - angeln"



man man man da haste aber auch Glück gehabt das, das Ding in die PLATTE gerauscht ist, hätte auch ins Auge gehen können und da wärs im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes dunkel geworden:g

Mir ist auf diese Weise mal ein 80g Grundblei entgegen gekommen, war echt knapp.

Fazit: müssen wir beim Angel Helme tragen ?????|kopfkrat

Grüße aus Castrop

Marcus#h


----------



## Trollwut (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*



Schleien Jäger74 schrieb:


> Mir ist auf diese Weise mal ein 80g Grundblei entgegen gekommen, war echt knapp.
> 
> Fazit: müssen wir beim Angel Helme tragen ?????|kopfkrat
> 
> ...




So hab ich mir mal n Rapfenblei ans Knie getackert. Tat garnichmal soooo gut :m

Gute Besserung, Hecht


----------



## Schleien Jäger74 (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*



Trollwut schrieb:


> So hab ich mir mal n Rapfenblei ans Knie getackert. Tat garnichmal soooo gut :m
> 
> Gute Besserung, Hecht



Also da bin ich echt noch Jungfräulich was die " SELBSTHAKMONTAGE" angeht.

Das einzige was so in die Richtung geht, als ich 12 war habe ich meinen Kumpel beim auswerfen mit der Kopfrute einen 16er Haken durch das rechte Augenbrauen gezogen, war sein erstes Piercing, er mochte es nicht


----------



## Schleien Jäger74 (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*

So aber jetzt mal zum Thema,

nen Tennisschläger, eine Geldbörse mit Inhalt, Regenschirm, ne Jeans, und das geilste nen Ehering.
Letzte Woche nen Schnürsenkel in weiß ich warte noch auf den Schuh aber der will nicht beissen.


----------



## Surf (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*

Ich habe in Nordfrankreich mal gezielt auf conger geangelt,  makrele , stahlvorfach, in aller früh bei Flut am Start auf dem Felsen,  scheißwetter- perfekt! Nach einer Stunde ging es los mmit dem Dril! Echte Arbeit, gepumpt wie ein Irrer! Umrisse gin der Gischt, ein Monster! Bald tat mir alles weh und der Spaß war in Verzweiflung umgeschlagen! Was wars am Ende? Ein Oberschenkel dicker und 180cm langer flexibler durchsichtiger Plastikschlauch - gefüllt mit irgendwelchen Fäkalien!! Das ganze muss unter einem gewissen Druck gestanden haben, nach der landung spritzte es nähmlich wie aus einem Springbrunnen...
Vive la france...


----------



## Bassey (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*

Vor zwei Jahren trieb im Main langsam eine große Tasche (nur die Griffgurte und der Reissverschluss waren zu erkennen an mir vorbei). Ich dachte mir, dass die jemand wohl bei nem Foto am Brückengeländer verloren hat. Als ich die Tasche dann so drillte wurde mir mulmig. Ich fing an zu beten, dass da keine Babyleiche oder sowas drinnen sei.

Ich hatte das Ding dann nach ewigkeiten endlich am Ufer (leichte Spinnrute und 25 Liter Tasche vollgesaugt mit Wasser). Ich hatte echt schiss das Teil aufzumachen und rief erstmal via Telefon die Pozilei. Zuviele Stories hat man da schön gehört.

Am Ende war darin die Habe eines Russen (Pass, Medikamente, Sommerklamotten) drin. Zum Glück umsonst nen Kopp gemacht, aber mitnehmen wollten die das Teil auch erst nachdem ich ihnen einen blauen Sack zum reinpacken gab ^^


----------



## jogi89 (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*

Ich wurde einmal von meinem Kumpel (damals waren wir noch Jugendliche) geangelt. 
.
Er wollte gerade auswerfen. Auf Hecht und Co. Sollte es damals gehen mit nem Köfi am Drilling. Zum Schluss hing der Drilling in meiner Backe und der Köfi baumelt runter #q#q

Der Lerneffekt war damals für uns beide besonders hoch. :m


----------



## wusel345 (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*



jogi89 schrieb:


> Ich wurde einmal von meinem Kumpel (damals waren wir noch Jugendliche) geangelt.
> .
> Er wollte gerade auswerfen. Auf Hecht und Co. Sollte es damals gehen mit nem Köfi am Drilling. Zum Schluss hing der Drilling in meiner Backe und der Köfi baumelt runter #q#q
> 
> Der Lerneffekt war damals für uns beide besonders hoch. :m




Heute wäre das ein geiles Piercing unter Punkern :vik:


----------



## Michael.S (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*

Tresortür

Nagelneuer Wobbler gleich beim ersten Wurf Hänger und abgerissen ,den wollte ich wieder haben ,nach Hause gefahren und mit Harke und Seil wieder hinn zum Hänger und zum vorschein kam dan besagte Tresortür und mein Wobbler


----------



## Greenmile1 (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*

konnte heute meinen ersten rhein kormoran landen #q

der drill und die fluchten waren der hammer


----------



## bulle52 (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*

Dalsfjord 2013.Meine Schwiegertochter, mein Sohn und ich sind in 190 Meter Tiefe am fischen. Sonja ruft, " Hänger"!Nach einiger Zeit nehme die Rute und versuche Schnur einzuholen. Ein paar Meter geht dann auch, aber dann war wieder Schluß.
Also Ingo mit dem Boot zurück. Klappt nicht, die Schnur ist nicht einzuholen. Mein Gedanke, könnte ein Seeteufel sein. Nach mehrfachem hin-und herfahren keine Chance.
Also langsam ins flache Wasser ziehen. Nach ungefähr 300 Meter quer über den Fjord hatten wir 30 Meter unter dem Kiel. Mit vereinten Kräften wurde die Schnur dann eingeholt. 
Zuerst kam eine Langleine. Diese hatte sich in einem Klappanker verfangen. Dieser fährt Sonntag wieder mit uns ins gelobte Land.


----------



## Matten_K (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*

Beim Jiggen auf Zander einmal einen "Hänger " gehabt. Da es der Dritte gewesen wäre, wie ein Irrer gezerrt, so gut es die Rute etc. erlaubt hat. Aber nix half. Mich also dazu entschieden nen Abriss zu provozieren und rückwärts los gegangen. Plötzlich ein Ruck und ich saß auf dem Hintern. Erstmal probehalber versucht einzuholen und siehe da es ging! Aber mit ordentlich Widerstand. Innerlich schon mit ner Wasserleiche gerechnet... Letztlich war es ein nagelneues Brandungsdreibein! Hab dann für den Tag das Angeln eingestellt und das Dreibein gereinigt


----------



## Laichzeit (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*

Mich selbst hab ich auch schon gefangen, ab und an gibts mal ein unfreiwilliges Piercing.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*

Beim Stellensuchen die Spinnrute ein paar mal ausgeworfen.
Bis dann ein "Einkaufswagen" sichtbar war. Den habe ich dann aber lieber da gelassen, wo er war, denn mit der Angel hätte ich den nicht raus bekommen und lösen könnte ich den Spinner zum Glück noch.
Was die Idioten so alles im Wasser versenken#q


----------



## Gräte (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*

Eine Fledermaus beim Fliegenfischen.
War in der Dämmerung und die Fledermäuse wurden aktiv.Hatte mich gerade zum Wurf fertig gemacht und dachte noch: Solltest aufpassen,wegen der Fledermäuse. Zack,schon hing sie dran.
Hat zum Glück selbst losgelassen,nachdem ich sie vorsichtig etwas gewässert habe.

Gruß Gräte


----------



## Giggak (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*

Na dann ich auch mal. 

Meine Hitliste der lustigsten Fänge:

Äste, 
Blumentopf, 
gefühlte 200meter Schnur mit Drilling, 
Wahnsinnig viel Plastik Müll, 
Eine Frolic Packung leider leer zum leidwesen meines Hundes, 
Meinen Bruder gefangen mit nem 16er Hacken er war nicht so begeistert versteh garnicht warum, 
Mich hab ich auch schon ein paar mal selbst gefangen, 
Den Rucksack meines Freundes das war aber Absicht. ist ihm ins Wasser gefallen und machte sich dann langsam Stromabwärts, hätte nicht gedacht das der auf nen Blinker beisst. 
Das interesanteste und gleich etwas ekliges war ein toter Fuchs, gefangen mit nem Spinner an der Ruhr der Drill war aber dafür das er schon tot war aber schon sehr lebhaft...........


----------



## Shortay (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Heute wäre das ein geiles Piercing unter Punkern :vik:




Cheeks  <3


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*

Voriges Jahr 'nen toten Waschbären, hat 'nen ordentlichen Drill geliefert...
Und heute eine 50er BaFo, die ihrerseits mich gefangen hat...
Da kommt Freude auf, wenn der zweite Drilling noch im Maulwinkel hängt...


----------



## Catfish_90 (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*

Das Gleiche ist uns mal aufm Boot passiert mit nen Drilling
bloß das ein großer Barsch dran war der nicht vom Hacken wollte.#t


Und nun zu meinen Fang vom Wochenende bei eine Schlepptour:vik:


----------



## kernell32 (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*

Habs zwar schon in nem anderen trööt gepostet aber eigentlich gehört es hier rein.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D4afRnhYs1U

Hat sich ganz schön gewehrt |bigeyes


----------



## phirania (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*

Das hier,war echt ein harter Drill ......:g:g:g


----------



## kernell32 (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*



phirania schrieb:


> Das hier,war echt ein harter Drill ......:g:g:g



das sieht noch gut aus! Bisschen Lack druff und losfahren.
#6


----------



## wusel345 (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*

Eventuell noch die Bremsen ölen. :q:q:q

Nun hast endlich dein Fahrrad wieder, Karl-Heinz.


----------



## Alex1860 (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*

Mal eine Ente gefangen die regulär auf Mais am Grund gebissen hat  die war ganz hart beim drillen, als sie dann in der Hand war total zam, der Haken ist leider richtig tief im Schnabel gesteckt dass wir mit der Zange den Widerhaken andrücken mussten um sie davon zu befreien. Als wir sie losgelassen haben flog sie wie verrückt davon.... ich glaube die hat genug vom Mais fressen


----------



## aelos (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*

Ich hätte mal einen Haubentaucher dran..beim Aalangeln..ich habe gedacht der Fisch meines Lebens weil war ja nichts an der Oberflächen zu sehen..Adrenalin ohne Ende das war ein richtiger Kampf.. Als ich ihn raus hatte wollte ich den Haken aus seinen Schnabel rausmachen war ein Fehler hat mir beinahe das Augenlicht gekostet.. 

Aber Petri zu dem tollen Fahrrad..ordentlich geputzt hast du die Angelkarte wieder drinn :q:q:q


----------



## Dennis Knoll (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*

Ich hatte am Freitag eine Ente auf Gufi. Beim auswerfen mit den Spinrute sind auf mal zwei Enten unter der Brücke langgeflogen und eine voll durch die Schnur. Da hatte ich auf mal eine Ente im Drill in der Luft, dann drill im Wasser und später auf Land.

Es hat ein wenig gedauert bis ich die geflochtene Schnur abbekommen hatte. Die Ente war zum Glück sehr ruhig, hat sich nichts getan und auch den Gufi nicht erwischt. Und dabei sah es sehr schlimm aus. Ist dann anschließend schnell weggeflogen wo die zweite Ente gewartet hatte.

Glück gehabt


----------



## Bobster (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*



kernell32 schrieb:


> Habs zwar schon in nem anderen trööt gepostet aber eigentlich gehört es hier rein.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D4afRnhYs1U
> 
> Hat sich ganz schön gewehrt |bigeyes



Ich kanns nachvollziehen und zwar bei mir schon das 2. mal diese Jahr.
 Zum Glück aber immer einen Seitenschneider oder den legendären Knippex "Kobolt" dabei sowie zusätzlich ein kleines "Notfalltäschchen" mit den entsprechenden Desinfizierungsmitteln, Pflaster, etc.,


----------



## Dennis Knoll (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*



Bobster schrieb:


> Ich kanns nachvollziehen und zwar bei mir schon das 2. mal diese Jahr.
> Zum Glück aber immer einen Seitenschneider oder den legendären Knippex "Kobolt" dabei sowie zusätzlich ein kleines "Notfalltäschchen" mit den entsprechenden Desinfizierungsmitteln, Pflaster, etc.,



In Norwegen hatte ich mal bei starker Ströhmung 500gr extra zu den 200gr Pilker gepackt und ins Wasser geworfen. Blöd nur das sich ein Haken in den kleinen Finger direkt am Fingernagel verirrte. Das war auch ne Party bei 700gr die am Haken am kleinen Finger und im Wasser hingen.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*

Neben dem üblichen Treibgut und Müll hab sind mir schon eine Kröte (auf Tauwurm), eine Schildkröte (Mistwurm), mehrere Enten und einen Schwan (der konnte aber den Drill klar für sich entscheiden) an den Haken gegangen.

Ein Kumpel hatte neulich einen Bisam auf Schwimmbrot...#d

Mein interessantester Fang war aber beim nächtlichen Spinnfischen an der Donau:

An einer Stelle, die ich sehr gut kannte, bekam ich nach wenigen Würfen einen Biss ( ein Hänger war dort eigentich ausgeschlossen) auf meinen Wobbler.

Der blitzartige Anschlag saß, aber auf die Reaktion konnte ich mir überhaupt keinen Reim machen:
Es fühlte sich schwer an.
Seeehr schwer...
Auch konnte ich Schläge spüren, die nur von einem Fisch kommen konnten.

Sollte ich wirklich einen großen Waller an meinem Zandergerät haben?

Aber gab keinerlei Flucht, oder aktive Gegenwehr.
Sobald ich etwas Druck weggenommen habe, wurde mein Gegner wie von einem Gummiband wieder zurückgezogen.

Nur mit Schwerstarbeit, an der Belastungsgrenze der Ausrüstung, konnte ich, Zentimeter für Zentimeter Schnur gewinnen.
Ständige Schläge bewiesen mir, daß, egal, was da sonst noch in der Schnur hängt, eindeutig Fisch dabei sein mußte...

Ganz egal, was da dran war, ich wollte es rausbekommen!

Nach langen, zähen Pumpen wurde mir klar, was ich gefangen hatte:
:mDer Berufsfischer hatte genau, an meinem Hotspot, ein Stellnetz ausgebracht, das prall gefüllt war...#q

Wunderschöne Nerflinge, Brachsen und Rotaugen konnte ich erkennen.
Da das Netz gut verankert war konnte ich nur einen kleinen Teil das Fangs begutachten, aber das allein war sicher schon mehr als ein Zentner Fisch...:c

Warscheinlich hab ich einen Süßwasser-Europa-Rekord aufgestellt:
Mehr Fisch kann man mit einem Wurf nicht fangen!:vik:

:mDer Seuß kann also einpacken!
Diese Masse kann auch der schwerste Po-Waller nicht toppen...:q

So gesehen, ist es eindeutig der Fang meines Lebens!

:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Riesenangler (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*

@ Kernell32. Das sieht aus als wenn du ihn dir mit Absicht selber reingerammt hast, um ein wenig Mitleid zu erzeugen und noch eine spanende Geschichte zu erzählen, ala. Wie ich überlebte, was Mann nicht überleben konnte. #6:q:q:q


----------



## kernell32 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*

Janeeisklar ;-) ich bin zwar bekloppt aber nicht wahnsinnig


----------



## Riesenangler (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*

Hahaha. Wieso Wahnsinnig?, macht doch was her. Scherz beiseite, so macht man doch nicht. Das tut doch weh , schon beim Hinschauen. Hab ich mir sagen lassen.
Aber ich kann das noch toppen. ich habe mir mal beim Stippfischen einen haken in den Hodensack gehämmert. Durch die Badehose versteht sich. War auch keine Absicht, hat nur im Krankenhaus für Gelächter und schiefe Blicke gesorgt, zumal dort gerade eine alte Schulfreundin von mir ihre Schicht in der Notaufnahme hatte. Die hat mich dann übrigens auch versorgt. Ich war dann aber auch für den Rest meiner alten Klasse dann für Monate das Spottthema. Du siehst also es gibt alles.:vik:


----------



## u-see fischer (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*



kernell32 schrieb:


> Janeeisklar ;-) ich bin zwar bekloppt aber nicht wahnsinnig



Dann schau Dir mal das hier an, hilft dann auch den Fang wieder vom Haken zu bekommen.

Achtung, Video ist nichts für zart besaitete Mitmenschen.


----------



## Matten_K (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*

Das Video ist übel. Fakir im 21. Jahrhundert


----------



## feederbrassen (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*

#6 erinnert mich an einen Angelfreund der sich beim Feedern selbst am Arm so gehakt hatte.
In einer Hand die Rute ,die er nicht mehr ablegen konnte 
+ baumelnden Futterkorb am gehakten Arm. :q
Plättchen mit Zange abgekniffen und gut is.


----------



## zokker (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> ich habe mir mal beim Stippfischen einen haken in den Hodensack gehämmert.



Ja erzählen kann man viel, wo sind die bilder?


----------



## Casso (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*



Matten_K schrieb:


> Das Video ist übel. Fakir im 21. Jahrhundert



Naja sooooo übel ist es dann doch nicht


----------



## Matten_K (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*

Naja, sich mutwillig einen Haken in den Arm zu rammen, find ich schon übel


----------



## Riesenangler (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*

Ja klar Zokker. Du sitz in der Notaufnahme eines Krankenhauses und Fotografierst wie dir eine Assitenzärztin einen 1/0 haken aus dem Sack holt.  Außerdem hatte ich alles andere dabei nur keine Kamera.


----------



## zokker (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*

Schaaaaaade


----------



## Gruschan (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Ja klar Zokker. Du sitz in der Notaufnahme eines Krankenhauses und Fotografierst wie dir eine Assitenzärztin einen 1/0 haken aus dem Sack holt. Außerdem hatte ich alles andere dabei nur keine Kamera.


 
Stippfischen mit einem 1/0er Haken??? interessant #h
bestimmt beim Wallerstippen passiert 

Gruß 
Gruschan


----------



## Trollwut (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*



Gruschan schrieb:


> Stippfischen mit einem 1/0er Haken??? interessant #h
> bestimmt beim Wallerstippen passiert
> 
> Gruß
> Gruschan




Das dachte ich mir auch, habs mir aber verkniffen


----------



## Riesenangler (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*

Ich bin damals los. Hast ja alles dabei, hab ich zumindest gedacht. Kiste auf und , wo sind zum Teufel denn meine Haken??? Zu hause auf der Werkbank in der Garage. Aber ich hatte noch 1/0er lose in meiner Kiste. Also einen angetüddelt und los ging es. Ich fahr doch nicht wegen einiger Haken noch mal ne halbe Stunde mit dem Boot nach hause, wenn ich noch eine Notlösung da habe. Die hat sich dafür aber eben gerächt.


----------



## Zander Pille (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*

Peinliche Situation beim Fliegenfischen...

Ganz entspannt mit der Fliege los gewesen als beim vorschwung ein kurzer Ruck... 
Denk mir so scheiß baum... Na geil jetzt hab ich auch noch das Blatwerk am Haken 
Stripp die ganze Suppe ein und staun nicht schlecht... Ein grünes Bikini Top.... Den Rest könnt ihr euch ja denken... 

Gesendet von meinem GT-S5830 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Riesenangler (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*

Auch recht nett. Hatte denn die Dame wenigstens Humor oder Verständnis???
 Oder war es am Ende sogar ein Kerl der das getragen hat???


----------



## patricka1982 (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*

Ich hab beim Nachtangeln auf Knicklicht-Pose nen schönen Rupfer gehabt Pose zieht ab stockduster gefreut wien Schneekönig endlich en Biss angehauen kräftige Schläge und Fluchtversuche und dann die Überraschung das Vieh hält sich am Uferrand fest...|bigeyes...ich die Lampe gegriffen und platsch wieder im Wasser nach geschlagenen 45 Minuten auf der Wallerrute dann der erst Blick auf das Ungetüm...

NUTRIA (Bieberratte)

War ganz uneinsichtig der Kerl und völlig erschöpft! 
Ließ sich schlussendlich auch Keschern...
12kg hatte der Watz...


----------



## hirschi (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*



Schwarzachangler schrieb:


> Ich habe an Pfingsten 2009 eine Unterhose im Wagnersee in Schwarzenfeld/Opf. gefangen. :q



Soso du warst das, lieber Bruder? ;+

Dir reichts wohl nicht mehr, nur mit meinen Fischen die Lorbeeren einzuheimsen. 

Jetzt sinds wohl auch schon nicht lebendige "Beifänge". |rolleyes

Zufälligerweise war ich es, der die Unterhose an besagtem Datum "überlisten" konnte. |wavey:


----------



## Dennis Knoll (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*



Zander Pille schrieb:


> Ein grünes Bikini Top.... Den Rest könnt ihr euch ja denken...


Und wo ist das Foto bevor du bevor du es wieder frei gelassen hast?


----------



## phirania (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*

Konnte bestimmt keine machen,wegen der sogenannten Blauen Augen.....


----------



## Zander Pille (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*

Die gabs glücklicherweise nicht aber in dem Moment denkst du nich an Fotos.... Nebenbei ist das 4 Jahre knapp her und da hatte ich noch kein Smartphone....
Aber den Anblick vergesse ich Nie wieder (nicht negativ )

Gesendet von meinem GT-S5830 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Erdmännchen (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*

Hab heute versucht, ein wenig die Barsche zu ärgern, die waren zwar überhaupt nicht in Beißlaune, dafür waren die Strohhüte bissig wie noch nie. Konnte ein besonders schönes Exemplar aus den Kanal holen. Vom Besitzer war nichts zu sehen, kann aber noch nicht lange im Wasser getrieben sein (also, der Hut, nicht der Besitzer).


----------



## Arki2k (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*

Ich finde es ja imemr wieder fazinierend, wenn man alte Systeme von anderen Anglern erwischt. 

Kollege hat in der Elbe ein komplettes Grundsystem ausgeholt, die Treffgenauigkeit möchte ich mal haben.  

Auf dem Kutter hatte mal wer ein Teil eines alten Fischernetzes geharkt und es auhc hochbekommen. Er hat sich gefreut, hingen ca. 20 Pilker drin. x))))


----------



## chrischan85 (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*

Vor ca zehn Jahren in Norwegen mitten auf dem Atlantik hatte ich ein Mordsbiss. 
Angeschlagen aber nichts dran gewesen.... Also gute 150 Meter Schnur hoch gezuppelt und es hat sich eine dicke monofile Schnur verheddert.
Gute 50 Meter Schnur rausgeholt und eine komplette Rute mit Rolle und Pilker dran. 
Da sind zigtausend Quadratkilometer Wasserfläche und ich angel eine Angel.


----------



## Arki2k (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*



chrischan85 schrieb:


> Vor ca zehn Jahren in Norwegen mitten auf dem Atlantik hatte ich ein Mordsbiss.
> Angeschlagen aber nichts dran gewesen.... Also gute 150 Meter Schnur hoch gezuppelt und es hat sich eine dicke monofile Schnur verheddert.
> Gute 50 Meter Schnur rausgeholt und eine komplette Rute mit Rolle und Pilker dran.
> Da sind zigtausend Quadratkilometer Wasserfläche und ich angel eine Angel.


 :vik::vik: Gekonnt ist gekonnt, konntest mit der noch was anfangen? ^^


----------



## chrischan85 (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*

Nee nicht wirklich... War such eher so'n Billigteil und ich denke das er damit mit nicht zufrieden war und deshalb über Board geworfen hat.
Aber der Pilker war noch super in Schuss :m


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Statt Fisch ..... geangelt.*

Ne Angel  hatte ich auch schon. Das bizarre war das es ein Ostmodel war und wir dieses vor Fehmarn "fingen"...


----------

